# What started out as a trade with Dave ended like this....(beware of Carnage)



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

The other day Dave and I were talking and we decided on a trade where I would send him 5 WLP for 5 Viaje Limited Cigars. He thought to be fair, he would toss in a Don Pepin Garcia Firecracker and I said ok, it sounds good to me.

Well, I check my mail today and right off the bat, I knew something was wrong. The small rate box wasn't small......let me show you what one looks like:










This box comfortable fits 6 cigars with adequate protection

This is the box I received compared next to the small rate:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: What started out as a trade with Dave ended like this....*

So, here are the five cigars that he sent as part of the deal:










Viaje Skull & Bones
Viaje Holiday Blend 2009

All of these I requested as I had never tried last years production. I was very excited to get them!









Next up were some awesome looking cigars! I loved the closed foot and pigtails on them!

2 Don Pepin Garcia Fire Crackers (the little guys)
El Truinfador Lancero
Sultan Cigar (will be my second in the humi!)
Tambo Cigar - never heard of it but looks amazing!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: What started out as a trade with Dave ended like this....*

This is where Dave just absolutely blows me away with the insane selection!!!!!










Viaje Oro Perfecto L.E. 
Casa Fuente (I was just talking with Ursula about going to Las Vegas to pick some up!)
Diamond Crown Maximus Cigar Rights
Opus X BBMF Natural (are you kidding me!!!!!!)
Tatuaje Anarchy (my first!!!!)










Yes, he sent me two more flashlights in addition to the one I already have from him! I have a flashlight wherever I need one now in the home!

Dave, you know puff math very well. Why would I ever think you would just send five cigars for five cigars. I am completely amazed at the selection and you know that I don't have any of these cigars! Simply Ridiculous Dave, honestly!!!! Once again, I am humbled by your generosity of cigars. Thank you Dave


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: What started out as a trade with Dave ended like this....*

mine


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: What started out as a trade with Dave ended like this....*

wow.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: What started out as a trade with Dave ended like this....*

Very nice hit! Dave is a bit crazy 

That Opus is beautiful!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Holy smakdown!

Way to go Smelvis. That's one helluva trade.

You're a lucky man Veeral. That casa Fuente & opus look amazing, as do the rest of those sticks.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow! What a great bomb and trade!!! Great hit Dave!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Insane !! enjoy ! I dont know Dave, but what a guy !!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Trade bomb...got go love it!
Awesome over the top hit Dave!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice trade, are those the original release s&b. Regardless those are some titilating sticks! Way to go!!!:clap2:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Very nice trade, are those the original release s&b. Regardless those are some titilating sticks! Way to go!!!:clap2:


Dave can confirm but I do believe they are original release  Exactly what I was looking for! :beerchug:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Dave can confirm but I do believe they are original release  Exactly what I was looking for! :beerchug:


 Nice! They should be good to go with over a year on them. Enjoy them Veeral! Another great BOTL beating up on another great BOTL.


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

that's awesome, looks like you got the dreaded trade bomb, never see those coming


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Very nice trade, are those the original release s&b. Regardless those are some titilating sticks! Way to go!!!:clap2:


The short fat ones sure do look like it.

he he he... you said titilating.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I think Smelvis is the master at Puff Math... He's also incredibly generous and a fine example of what every BOTL should be!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Dave. It must be the pain medicine that makes you miscount all the time. LOL
J


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Way to go Dave! Great job!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Man, that is one crazy good selection of cigars! Not a day goes by when I see a cigar that I have never seen before at all.

That is some great Puff math for sure no wait...more like Puff Calculus or College-based analytical algebra! haha


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice job, Dave! 

Veeral, if you get mad and mash that BBMF into an ashtray, I'm sending a hit squad after you.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Animal said:


> Nice job, Dave!
> 
> Veeral, if you get mad and mash that BBMF into an ashtray, I'm sending a hit squad after you.


LOL. Nah, just send another bomb......:boink:

:lol:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

When I saw the size of that box, I knew you were in deep DoDoo. Excellent choice of sticks and most that I have never seen much less smoked. I had one of those flashlights until the wife or one of my kids decided they liked it. Nice hit there Smelvinator!!! Enjoy them Veeral !!!


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Dave, I thought they sent all the Enron accountants to jail....apparently you were able to escape. Well done as always!:jaw:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> Dave. It must be the pain medicine that makes you miscount all the time. LOL
> J


Yeah Jerry that's what I use for most screw up's, I was going to really spank him for being such a good guy getting everyone good cigars at cost. But Then I would have had to go and get a bigger box next time 

PS Veeral The Pink flashlight was meant for Ursula.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Those flashlights are seriously amazing, perfect for finding stuff the baby decides to throws in the worst places possible!

Dave what a nice hit, I may have to steal that Viaje DES from him though.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Excellent hit Dave and better yet he never suspected a thing.

Veeral enjoy those sticks.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> PS Veeral The Pink flashlight was meant for Ursula.


But...But...pink is my favorite color....

:wink:


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow ! Nice guy ! Quick question - what is with the flashlights ? I note that Smelvis has gifted these before. What's the story ?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

His own little twist to the bomb! just adds a little more fun to it


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

canuck2099 said:


> Wow ! Nice guy ! Quick question - what is with the flashlights ? I note that Smelvis has gifted these before. What's the story ?


It's kinda a signature, some of us when bombing send stuff like this along. I do flashlights because I like em myself and buy them straight from China at a great price.

I have sent a few bombs before and people kinda get to expect it, 

It's just all in good fun bro!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> It's kinda a signature, some of us when bombing send stuff like this along. I do flashlights because I like em myself and buy them straight from China at a great price.
> 
> I have sent a few bombs before and people kinda get to expect it,
> 
> It's just all in good fun bro!


We do come to expect the flashlight personally, I can never have too many. Ray ducktapes his bombs and Dave sends a flashlight. Dave, I told Ursula you got her the pink flashlight and she didn't understand why. I said because I've talked about you to the guys and they know how awesome you(ursula) are!

BTW, I hope everything went well today brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> We do come to expect the flashlight personally, I can never have too many. Ray ducktapes his bombs and Dave sends a flashlight. Dave, I told Ursula you got her the pink flashlight and she didn't wondered why. I said because I've talked about you to the guys and they know how awesome you(ursula) are!
> 
> BTW, I hope everything went well today brother!


Thanks Bro
They didn't do it, I'll tell you why in pm later bro.

Have a great weekend V


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> It's kinda a signature, some of us when bombing send stuff like this along. I do flashlights because I like em myself and buy them straight from China at a great price.
> 
> I have sent a few bombs before and people kinda get to expect it,
> 
> It's just all in good fun bro!


Cool ! Well, your generosity is commendable !


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

DAve really knows how to do it right! :tu


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Now thats awesome. Nicely Done.


----------



## nfarrar (Feb 1, 2011)

WoW. Takes my breath away. Enjoy those!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, well done, Dave. Classy as usual and Veeral, you naturally are a fine fit for such a classy bomb. Enjoy! Two of Puff's best in typical Puff bomb style. Good show!


----------

